# Mantle, Hearth & Bookshelves



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Compared to what most of you do, this is a pittance. But I just finished a project for my wife's sister & her husband. 

They added a family room. I built in oak bookshelves (that she decided to paint white...), built a hearth & mantel, tiled around the fireplace, and trimmed out the base, windows & doors.

I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. 

Got a quick before & after pair of pictures...


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks good. nice work!


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Well done... I'm considering built in bookshelves similar to the set up you have.. I'm curious.. did you buy standard shelving units, custom, made yourself? If you bought standard, did you ahve to customize or build trim around to make finished?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

LeviDIY said:


> Well done... I'm considering built in bookshelves similar to the set up you have.. I'm curious.. did you buy standard shelving units, custom, made yourself? If you bought standard, did you ahve to customize or build trim around to make finished?


Thanks!

Nothing was standard. I ripped 4x8 3/4" oak plywood to 11" widths. On the outside edges I glued/nailed 3/4" oak trim.


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow it looks great. Good job.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

You call that a pittance??

Sheesh, any time you want to drop by my place you can put in all the pittance's you like! 

That's an excellent job, particularly the fitting of the tiles on the surround, just excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## brandi_lea (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I posted a question yesterday under the painting section about updating the look of an old brick house. I tried to view your response but its no longer available. I have a similar post
under the roofing section. I would love to know the advice you had. Thank you!


----------



## brandi_lea (Jan 18, 2011)

oh by the way... you did a great job with your project


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Brandie, your post is now in "Building and Construction", sorry for the difficulty and confusion.

Gary


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

brandi_lea said:


> oh by the way... you did a great job with your project


Thank you!

Hey - you started two almost identical threads about your house. One is in "roofing" and one is in "building and construction." The one I made comments on is in "building and construction."


Looks like you and your fiance' have a fun task ahead of you!


----------



## brandi_lea (Jan 18, 2011)

yes we do!


----------

